# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vier maanden al geen sex

## v2nes

Hoi
Ik wordt gek van mezelf.
Mijn man wil geen sex. Er is altijd wel wat moe pijn etc.
Laatste x was in begin januari. Ik doe er echt moeite voor. leuk kleden.mooie lingerie aan. E ik laat echt merken dat ik zin hem. Via sms aanraking en woorden. Maar er gebeurd niks. 
Ik heb het helemaal zwaar een kleine week paar maand, dan ben ik zo geil dat ik echt sex moet hebben.
Maar nee hoor. Dat is nu al maanden zo. Ik sta dan echt op springen en doe dan maar aan zelfbediening, maar ik wil zijn lichaam. Ik ben toch niet voor niks getrouwd. Vroeger was het oké maar nu niet. Ik kan hier niet mee leven. Laatst doen ik zelfbediening deed genoot ik er echt van en bijna bij hoogtepunt barsten ik in tranen uit.
dit is echt slecht voor relatie.
Ik weet dat sex niet het belangrijke is. Maar kom op. 1 x per week kan toch wel.
Voor is sex nou ook niet echt een pretje zoals vroeger hij heeft incomplete dwarslaesie dus dat gaat allemaal niet zo makkelijk. Hij heeft nu een jaar geleden operatie gehad. En penisprothese dus ik dacht nou dat komt wel goed we gaan er weer tegenaan.het is bijna op twee handen te tellen zo vaak hebben we het gedaan. Voor hem is het klaar komen niet zo fijn gevoel meer door dwarslaesie. Maar vroeger was dat ook zo en ma een tijd oefenen werd dat steeds minder en kon hij er van genieten. Ik wil nu ook weer zo genieten als toen.
Ik hoop echt dat het goed komt maar vertrouwen gaat langzaam weg. Ook ik maak me gek van hij vind me niet mooie meer etc.
Soms denk ik ook van om ergens anders de sex te halen. Maar dat wil ik eigenlijk niet ik wil hem. Maar dan moet er wel wat gebeuren.
Wie heeft er tips of ervaringen ermee?

----------


## v2nes

Ik heb vandaag goed gesprek gehad. Hij heeft dus geen zin in sex. Daar komt het op neer.
Vanwege zijn ongeluk met arm en hand die nu hangt kan hij er niet van genieten. Hand zit in de weg.
Ik vaak de erg van. Nu verder kijken naar oplossing dat we weer kunnen genieten samen van de sex. Ik mis het heel erg

----------


## Leontien

Wat goed dat jullie met elkaar hebben gepraat. Dan kan hij ook vertellen waarom hij geen zin meer heeft en kunnen jullie kijken hoe jullie dat kunnen oplossen. Is dat al gebeurd?

----------


## v2nes

Het gaat nu al wat beter. Er is weer langzaam lichamelijk contact. We zijn er nog lang niet. Maar de vertrouwen is weer terug dat het goed komt. En ik zie dat hij ook weer een beetje kan genieten. Binnenkort gaan we even er lekker paar dagen tussen. Gisteren ook gezellig uit eten geweest.

----------


## Leontien

Wat fijn om te horen dat het weer iets beter gaat. Elkaar weer op een andere manier ontdekken is ook leuk.

----------


## v2nes

In de tussentijd is er veel gebeurd.
Er is na die tijd niet veel contact geweest.
We groeide echt uit elkaar.
Leefde meer als broer en zus.
ook is hij weer geopereerd.en na dat bij geopereerd is kwam bij met nieuws waar ik.erg van schrok.
Hij wou dus ook geen sex omdat bij bang was dat ik zwanger zou raken. En of hij nog kinderen wil.in de toekomst weet bij niet.
Heeft me heel veel pijn gedaan. Ik wil niet kiezen ik wil hem met een beetje normaal sexleven en een kind van hem.
Uiteindelijk een maand later toch .of samen op vakantie gegaan, en daar hebben we heerlijk van elkaar genoten. Dat was echt een top vakantie.
En ik vertelde dat ik dat graag mee naar huis wou nemen, maar helaas is daar nog niet echt iets van gekomen. Vakantie was in september.
Ben benieuwd hoe nu verder.we gaan er het beste van maken.we komen er wel.

----------


## v2nes

Het heeft echt kantje boord gelegen.
Ik kon er niet meer tegen. Was erg emotioneel.
Deed me gewoon echt pijn.
We hebben er over gepraat net paar dagen voor kerst. Was een moeilijk gesprek.
Ik heb zoveel lust en hij niet.
Ik zou elke dag kunnen hij niet. Op vakantie wel maar daar is de sfeer anders.
Ik kom nu vaak chagrijnig thuis daardoor heeft hij ook geen zin.
Veel irritaties.
En dat was de druppel.
We hadden dus gepraat voor kerst. Toen moest ik nog twee dagen werken naar ik was zo emotioneel toen. Werken ging bijna niet.
Tien de feestdagen ik kom moeilijk genieten. Zo veel stress in mijn lijf.
Toen paar dagen later voor mezelf gekozen en even de rust gezocht bij een vriendin.
Heeft me heel erg goed gedaan. Voor hem werkte het juist niet. Hij werd depressief zonder mij.
Uiteindelijk met oudjaar thuisgekomen en er het beste van gemaakt.
Nieuwjaarsdag weer een lang gesprek gehad hoe nu verder.
We gaan het samen proberen te verbeteren relatie in twee maanden. Anders therapie.
Nu is er sinds een paar dagen weer lichamelijk contact. We zijn er nog lang niet. Maar met kleine stapjes gaan we vooruit.

----------


## v2nes

We liggen nu in scheiding.
Is het beste voor ons. Als partners werkt het niet meer.
Alleen als vrienden

----------

